# Indian Food?



## winodude (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi all! I'm having a dinner party this weekend and serving Indian food, curries, masala, rice and naan bread, etc. I came here to inquire as to what would be the best wine pairing for this meal - I'm leaning towards white, but I'm afraid it could end up disastrous. Help!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 16, 2012)

If your serving chicken etc then go with an off dry White such as a nice crisp Riesling, Viognier, Gruner Veltliner or even a Vinho Verde. For beef dishes I would go with a Beaujolais or a Merlot or perhaps even a Cab Franc.


----------



## winodude (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey, thanks for your help. It will be chicken and lamb, as a matter of fact, and I think a Riesling could be brilliant.


----------



## euphio (Jul 17, 2012)

I like a vinho verde or a decent sauvignon blanc with spicy food like Indian.


----------



## GreginND (Jul 17, 2012)

If it is pretty spicy I would look for something with bubbles and a little bit of sugar. An off dry sparkling wine would go well.


----------



## roger80465 (Jul 17, 2012)

My personal favorite with spicy food is gerwurtstraminer (sorry for the spelling). Pairs nicely with spice. Also my favorite with thanksgiving turkey


----------



## roadpupp (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm a big red drinker and married to an Indian woman who cooks amazing curry. 

I go with beer or Sauvignon Blanc with any Indian meal. Somehow red just doesn't work for me in this case (and I typically have red with chicken!)


----------

